# Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj



## RC Shad0w (8. Februar 2015)

*Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj*

Morgen.
Ich habe meinen PC vorhin angeschaltet,  dabei ist er sofort wieder aus gegangen und nun blinkt die Mainboard Lampe unentwegt. Es wird im Internet von einem standby gesprochen...
 Mainboard ist Asus P5Q.

Ich habe alle Stecker bereits einmal gezogen. Biosbatterie raus. Cmos Reset gemacht. Blinkt weiterhin.

Als ich die Kabel hinten am Mainboard abgezogen habe, usb und Sound,  hat sich das blinken verlangsamt und die lampe bleibt nun 2 Sekunden an und blinkt dann wieder 3-4mal.


Ich weiß gerade nicht weiter.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj*

Ich hatte damals auch ein P5Q was ähnliches Produziert hat, allerdings hatte da der Blitz reingehauen.
Entweder ist das Board hin oder das Netzteil macht Probleme bei der Stromversorgung. Das P5Q ist gut aber reist auch mal schnell die Hufe hoch.
Testen mit einem anderen Board oder Netzteil kannst du bestimmt nicht, außer du hast zufällig noch eins da?


----------



## RC Shad0w (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj*

Naja jetzt auf die schnelle nicht. Vielleicht hat mein Kollege noch ein netzteil. Hab schon alles versucht was mir eingefallen ist. Selbst alle RAM Riegel raus.


----------



## RC Shad0w (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj*

Die Led ist jetzt wieder an, er will auch starten, geht aber sofort wieder aus. Ich nehme an etwas verursacht einen Kurzschluss


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj*

Denke ich auch, dann wirst du das Board tauschen müssen!


----------



## RC Shad0w (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Mainboard Lampe Blinkt, kein Start möglicj*

Nö ich hab es. Der Lüfter vom Netzteil will zwar drehen, bleibt dann aber gleich stehen und das Netzteil schaltet ab. Wenn man ihm einen Klaps gibt läuft er wieder.  Hab erstmal ein schwaches Netzteil eingebaut und gleich ein neues bestellt. Mal sehen vielleicht kann man das alte noch retten


----------

